# Kalchreuth - Waldarbeiten



## Ketchyp (25. August 2010)

Hey,
war grad in Kalchreuth und da oben geht ja die Post ab (ich nenn jetzt mal keine genauen Trails), aber so wie es ausschaut ist das Gebiet da oben bald eine Mondlandschaft! Die fällen da grad so ungefähr jeden Baum an jeden Spot denns da oben gibt, ausgefahrene Trails bzw kaputte sind dann ws keine Seltenheit mehr. 

Wollte nur mal vorwarnen, hat mich vorhin ein bisschen kalt erwischt als ich nicht dort fahren konnte wo ich wollte.


----------



## speedy_j (25. August 2010)

hab ich letzte woche auch schon gesehen. so langsam kann mir keiner mehr kommen, dass radler die wälder kaputt machen. im grunde genommen, ist das der freifahrtschein für uns, auch mal richtig die sau raus zu lassen. holz wäre ja nun genug da.

eine richtige frechheit fand ich das schild, was an einer absperrungen angebracht war, dass man den wald mit diesen arbeiten nur wieder in ordnung bringt. als könnte die natur das nicht selbst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (26. August 2010)

naja an den Trail von Kalchreuth runter Richtung Weiher (Kalchitrails? glaub ich..mit rot/weißem Band gekennzeichnet..) hat auch fast Jeder Baum ne Markierung .. denke die is zum Fällen ....


----------



## speedy_j (26. August 2010)

achtung, manche bäume liegen recht ungünstig wenn man schnell unterwegs ist. vielleicht vorher mal langsam durchfahren und gegebenenfalls was weg räumen.


----------



## Tom:-) (30. August 2010)

soweit ich das gestern gesehen habe haben sie wenigstens die trails bisher weitgehend in ruhe gelassen. hat da etwa ein lernprozess eingesetzt?


----------



## Bikewurst (30. August 2010)

Diesen Eindruck hatte ich auch. Es scheint, dass keineswegs gezielt Trails blockiert oder kaputtgefahren wurden. Ich denke, wenn die beiden "Timberjacks" das Holz in den nachten Tagen brav zusammengesammelt haben, kann man wieder alles fahren. Ich glaube, dass alles glimpflich verlaufen ist/wird. Bauaktionen sollten wir uns lieber im Moment sparen, um keine schlafenden Hunde zu wecken...


----------



## Mithras (30. August 2010)

Ist die Straße nach Neuenhof auch deswegen gesperrt? .. Wollte heut früh wie gewohnt zur Arbeit ... Pustekuchen  .. musste dann ab Kalchreuth über Nürnberg fahren ...


----------



## Chrisinger (5. September 2010)

Also ich war heut unterwegs und muss sagen, dass teilweise nichts mehr übrig ist von manchen Trails. Nicht mehr fahrbar, da überall Bäume und Gestrüpp liegt


----------



## dubbel (5. September 2010)

abwarten, bis die jungs fertig sind und das holz weg ist, 
dann aufräumen und dazu noch neue wege bauen. 
platz genug ist ja.


----------



## dreismann (5. September 2010)

Nachdem was ich von anderen Gebieten kenne bauen die keine neuen Wege mehr,
sondern überlassen alles sich selbst.
Ich hab die Typen gesehen die das veranstalten...schauen aus wie die zwei Jäger aus Lissi und der wilde Kaiser.....die bauen keine neuen Wege oder Trails.

am besten alle Trails nochmal fahren bevor uns nur der Rahtsberg bleibt

aber ich hoff ja das bikewurst recht behält!!


----------



## speedy_j (5. September 2010)

dubbel hat eher den gleichen gedanken wie ich. nachdem gefühlt 2/3 des waldes abgerissen wurde ist nun platz, da mal ein paar neue sachen rein zu fahren. rückespuren sind ja genug vorhanden und das gelände gibt nun mit der freien sicht einiges her. schade, dass der schatten weg ist und man es eigentlich nicht mehr wald nennen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2nd_astronaut (6. September 2010)

Ich frage mich auch, was die im Winterleitengebiet vorhaben. Letztes Jahr (oder war's vorletztes) wurde eine riiieeesige Menge an großen Bäumen dort gefällt, dieses Jahr jede Menge kleinere Bäume. Nächstes Jahr noch so eine Aktion, und die Wildpferde haben ein weiteres passendes Gelände dort.


----------



## dreismann (6. September 2010)

Ja,man das is die Lösung......die Gäule brauchen mehr Platz

Habs eh flüstern hören das der Bestand vergrößert werden soll.

Und immer auf Bikers kosten....


----------



## speedy_j (6. September 2010)

für die wildpferde ist die gegend äußerst ungeeignet. pferde bevorzugen weite ebene flächen, deswegen wird dass jetzige gehege auch vergrößert.


----------



## dreismann (6. September 2010)

sowas von anspruchsvoll......

die Pferde.....


----------



## Mithras (6. September 2010)

ich glaub, wenn ich morgen Früh rechtzeitig ausm Bett komm .. muss ich mir auch mal n Bild machen was für ne Mondlandschaft Kalchreuth is...


----------



## dubbel (7. September 2010)

in 2 wochen sollen die baumfällarbeiten erledigt, und die wege freigeräumt sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (8. September 2010)

Hi, 

die Straße zwischen Neunhof und Kalchreuth wird nur frisch gerichtet - ist deshalb gesperrt. 

Die besagten Waldgebiete sehen mittlerweile aus wie vor 30 Jahren, als die NATO noch mit dem Panzer durch Unterholz rumpelte - irgendwann hat sich auch das erledigt, hoffentlich vor´m ersten Schnee ...

... nur nach fast einen Jahr sind die Waldwege hinterm Tiergarten aber immer noch nicht "wie früher".

Bei der Gelegenheit, soll noch einer sagen, dass Biker und Reiter die Wege kaputt machen.

Die Vergrößerung des Wildpferdegeheges wird von der Deutschen Bahn gesponsert - als Ausgleich der "Kollateralschäden" beim Bau der ICE Trasse nach München. So wie die neuen Gehege-Abgrenzungen stehen, brauchen die Biker einen neuen Sandkasten.

Grüße

weitere Anmerkung:
Die Wildpferde stehen im Tennenloher Wald deshalb, weil diese als natürliche "Rasenmäher" den Bewuchs niedrig halten und dadurch sehr seltene Pflanzen und Tiere auf dieser einzigartigen "Magerwiese" (oder so ähnlich) eine Chance haben.

Nicht nur an den Hinweis-Tafel vorbei heitzen, sondern mal Pause machen und lesen ;-)


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (9. September 2010)

topolino schrieb:


> weitere Anmerkung:
> Die Wildpferde stehen im Tennenloher Wald deshalb, weil diese als natürliche "Rasenmäher" den Bewuchs niedrig halten und dadurch sehr seltene Pflanzen und Tiere auf dieser einzigartigen "Magerwiese" (oder so ähnlich) eine Chance haben.
> 
> Nicht nur an den Hinweis-Tafel vorbei heitzen, sondern mal Pause machen und lesen ;-)


deswegen meinte ich ja, dass die an der winterleite eine neue magerwiese einrichten (dort ist es auch sandig, also ein magerer boden). aber speedy_j hat natürlich recht, dass die pferdla keine gemsen sind...


----------



## Mithras (12. September 2010)

Felsentrails in Kalchreuth, aktuell :/

[URL=http://img840.imageshack.us/i/felsentrails.jpg/]
	



[/URL]


----------



## Chrisinger (12. September 2010)

Hab ich heut auch gesehen! Mittlerweile sind fast alle Trails verblockt.
Heut war stellenweise Tragen angesagt


----------



## speedy_j (12. September 2010)

es liegt nun aber genug holz zum bauen


----------



## Mithras (12. September 2010)

bin gespannt, ob nicht nur die Stämme abtranportiert werden sondern auch das Reisig, 

Was auch interessant ist, dass die Waldmaschinen genau da in den Wald und durch den Wald gefahren sind, wo mal Trails waren ..


----------



## pera (13. September 2010)

topolino schrieb:


> Die Wildpferde stehen im Tennenloher Wald deshalb, weil diese als natürliche "Rasenmäher" den Bewuchs niedrig halten und dadurch sehr seltene Pflanzen und Tiere auf dieser einzigartigen "Magerwiese" (oder so ähnlich) eine Chance haben.
> 
> Nicht nur an den Hinweis-Tafel vorbei heitzen, sondern mal Pause machen und lesen ;-)



Und wenn man nach dem Lesen nicht weiter heizt, sondern sich das Gelände genauer anschaut stellt man fest, dass das alles ein Fake ist. Die paar Gäule sind gar nicht in der Lage, das Gelände vom Zuwachsen zu bewahren. Es sind immer noch zusätzliche Maßnahmen notwendig. Vor drei Tagen habe ich beim Biken einen BioFuzzy getroffen, der vor über zehn Jahren an den Biotop-Kartierungen beteiligt war. Der schüttelt nur noch den Kopf über das, was da heute so vor sich geht.
Trassierbänder, Warnschilder, scharfkantiger Schotter, Harvester, ausufernde Gehege..., die Volksseele kocht zurecht. Und damit meine ich nicht nur die Stimmen der Biker, auch Walker, Jogger, Wanderer, Pilzesucher usw. fühlen sich verarscht.


----------



## xTr3Me (13. September 2010)

> Was auch interessant ist, dass die Waldmaschinen genau da in den Wald und durch den Wald gefahren sind, wo mal Trails waren ..



von solchen Aktionen wie hier liest man im forum ja des öfteren und dieser zusammenhang ist mir bisher IMMER aufgefallen. entweder der wald ist nur an diesen stellen mit den harvestern/etc befahrbar oder da steckt eine gewisse systematik dahinter.


----------



## weichling (13. September 2010)

Das neue Wildpferdegehege hat einen positiven Effekt. Auf der ehemaligen Ami Schießbahn (vor dem  Weltkrieg 2 und 1 war dort schon Reichswehr und Wehrmacht)  sprengts hoffentlich wenn überhaupt nur die Gäule in die Luft. Am Samstag habe ich Familien gesehen, die ihre Kleinkinder im Sand vor dem "1. Kugelfanghügel" buddeln lassen. Wozu stehen die Schilder ? 
Manchen Zeitgenossen ist nicht klar, dass gerade dort noch der eine oder andere Blindgänger im Boden liegen kann. Ich denke dass die Behörde (welche das auch dort immer ist)  das neue 2. Wildpferdegehe deshalb auch auch genehmigt hat um die Spaziergänger aus dem Bereich fernzuhalten.


Grüße 
Michael

PS: An der Winterleithe und Felsenabfahrt ist meiner Meinung derzeit kein Wildpferdegehege geplant.  Da wird nur ausgelichtet.




pera schrieb:


> Und wenn man nach dem Lesen nicht weiter heizt, sondern sich das Gelände genauer anschaut stellt man fest, dass das alles ein Fake ist. Die paar Gäule sind gar nicht in der Lage, das Gelände vom Zuwachsen zu bewahren. Es sind immer noch zusätzliche Maßnahmen notwendig. Vor drei Tagen habe ich beim Biken einen BioFuzzy getroffen, der vor über zehn Jahren an den Biotop-Kartierungen beteiligt war. Der schüttelt nur noch den Kopf über das, was da heute so vor sich geht.
> Trassierbänder, Warnschilder, scharfkantiger Schotter, Harvester, ausufernde Gehege..., die Volksseele kocht zurecht. Und damit meine ich nicht nur die Stimmen der Biker, auch Walker, Jogger, Wanderer, Pilzesucher usw. fühlen sich verarscht.


----------



## dreismann (13. September 2010)

ausgelichtet klingt gut,hab mir die "fortschritte" auch noch mal angesehen.....wenn die so weiter machen gibts da nur noch licht.

Mich würde mal die Begründung dieses Lichtens interessieren.....,

es gab da zwar schon Totholz das weg muss,hätte man aber auch mitn Fichtenmoped machen können.

Die paar Zahnstocher die jetzt noch stehen wehts beim nä. Sturm doch um.
und dann kommen die wieder mit ihrem Ernteteil und plätten alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (14. September 2010)

dreismann schrieb:


> Mich würde mal die Begründung dieses Lichtens interessieren.....,


Fortswirtschaft, Wirtschaftsbaum Kiefer, Bayerische Staatsministerium für Wirtschaft, Infrastruktur, Verkehr und Technologie - klingelt's?

nutzwald ist nun mal ein wirtschaftsfaktor, und dort wird eben geerntet. 

ich kann nicht beurteilen, ob sich die holzwirtschaft dafür interessiert, dass das ökosystem "wald" noch andere funktionen hat. 
bei den monokulturen da oben würde ich das zumindest mal bezweifeln. 


Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Der Wald ist letztlich wie ein großes Weizenfeld: Er wird gesät, gepflegt, irgendwann gemäht und wieder beginnt der Kreislauf von vorne. Nichts ist unendlich.


----------



## microbat (14. September 2010)

wenn die Waldarbeiter mit der Ernte fertig sind, haben die Waldbewohner und -nutzer hoffentlich ein paar Jahre Ruhe ...

 die Wildpferde können nix dafür, dass das Gehege vergrößert wird ... 
und das für die Umwelt bereitgestellte Geld muss ja irgendwo hin ...

 Munitionsreste finden sich mit Sicherheit genügend im Thennenloher-Forest ... 
aber in den letzten Jahrenzehnten "hörte" ich nix, dass jemand dadurch zu schaden kam ...


----------



## S*P*J (14. September 2010)

topolino schrieb:


> wenn die Waldarbeiter mit der Ernte fertig sind, haben die Waldbewohner und -nutzer hoffentlich ein paar Jahre Ruhe ...
> 
> die Wildpferde können nix dafür, dass das Gehege vergrößert wird ...
> und das für die Umwelt bereitgestellte Geld muss ja irgendwo hin ...
> ...




HArvester Sucks,
Horses sucks much more
und Munition kann man nie genug haben


----------



## weichling (15. September 2010)

ich glaube 1996 gab es einen Vorfall. Ein Kind hat bei Waldarbeiten mit seinem Opa bzw. Daddy scharfe Munition gefunden. Als der Opa die 
Munition nach der Tagesarbeit mitnehmen wollte, ist das Teil in seiner 
Hand explodiert und hat ihm einen Finger abgerissen.

_ Munitionsreste finden sich mit Sicherheit genügend im Thennenloher-Forest ... 
aber in den letzten Jahrzehnten "hörte" ich nix, dass jemand dadurch zu schaden kam ...
_
-> Aha, und deshalb ist es ungefährlich ? Das ist doch gerade das Trügerische. Die Schlussfolgerung "Es ist soundso lange nichts passiert, 
also wird in Zukunft nichts passieren" kann tödlich enden. Für die jenigen 
der beim Autofahren nicht angegurtet fährt, ist das Risiko erträglich.

Grüße Michael



topolino schrieb:


> wenn die Waldarbeiter mit der Ernte fertig sind, haben die Waldbewohner und -nutzer hoffentlich ein paar Jahre Ruhe ...
> 
> die Wildpferde können nix dafür, dass das Gehege vergrößert wird ...
> und das für die Umwelt bereitgestellte Geld muss ja irgendwo hin ...
> ...


----------



## Ketchyp (15. September 2010)

Da liegt wirklich noch eine Menge Munition rum ("Bevor der Zaun für das (alte) Gehege jedoch gebaut werden konnte, musste die geplante Zauntrasse nach Munitionsrückständen abgesucht werden. Bei der Entmunitionierung wurden rund 90 Granaten gefunden, die zum Großteil von Übungen der Deutschen Wehrmacht stammen."  http://www.erlangen.de/desktopdefault.aspx/tabid-109/374_read-6909/ ), aber wer budelt da auch schon wirklich tief drin rum. Selbst aus der Schwabach hab ich schon Munition gefischt, muss man halt mit leben - aber darum gehts hier eigentlich nicht.

Bin mal gespannt wie der Wald da oben nun ausschaut, werd vlt mal am WE hochtukkern.


----------



## dreismann (15. September 2010)

S*P*J schrieb:


> HArvester Sucks,
> Horses sucks much more
> und Munition kann man nie genug haben


----------



## lowfat (20. September 2010)

Ich bin mittlerweile entspannt, was die Fällarbeiten an der Felsenabfahrt angeht. In zwei Wochen sind die Baumstämme rausgeräumt. Dann liegt nur noch Kleinzeug rum, das man gut aufräumen kann. Es werden dann ein paar schöne Felsen für neue Linien frei sein. 

Einen Vorteil hat der jetzige Waldzustand: die Bremsnoobs können die Abfahrten nicht weiter mit gezogener HR-Bremse zu Furchen zerbremsen. Ich hab schon Leute mit Protektoren und Safetyjacket an der Felsenabfahrt rumeiern und absteigen sehen weil die dort mit ihrem 3000 Euro Freerider nicht heile runterkamen. Mein Tipp: Verkauft euer Rad und schnitzt Euch Nordic Walking Stöcke! Oder macht ein anständiges Fahrtechnikseminar und kommt dann wieder. MTB ist mehr als Waldautobahnfahren.


----------



## peter.gunz (20. September 2010)

lowfat schrieb:


> Ich bin mittlerweile entspannt, was die Fällarbeiten an der Felsenabfahrt angeht. In zwei Wochen sind die Baumstämme rausgeräumt. Dann liegt nur noch Kleinzeug rum, das man gut aufräumen kann. Es werden dann ein paar schöne Felsen für neue Linien frei sein.
> 
> Einen Vorteil hat der jetzige Waldzustand: die Bremsnoobs können die Abfahrten nicht weiter mit gezogener HR-Bremse zu Furchen zerbremsen. Ich hab schon Leute mit Protektoren und Safetyjacket an der Felsenabfahrt rumeiern und absteigen sehen weil die dort mit ihrem 3000 Euro Freerider nicht heile runterkamen. Mein Tipp: Verkauft euer Rad und schnitzt Euch Nordic Walking Stöcke! Oder macht ein anständiges Fahrtechnikseminar und kommt dann wieder. MTB ist mehr als Waldautobahnfahren.



word, mehr braucht man eigentlich nicht sagen. 

solche leute erkennt man am poseroutfit von maloja usw.

jetzt kann man endlich wieder nen paar trails in wald reissen. da unser shity shity bang bang trail ja jetzt nen nordik walking weg ist.

chriss


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (21. September 2010)

lowfat schrieb:


> Ich hab schon Leute mit Protektoren und Safetyjacket an der Felsenabfahrt rumeiern und absteigen sehen weil die dort mit ihrem 3000 Euro Freerider nicht heile runterkamen. Mein Tipp:  macht ein anständiges Fahrtechnikseminar und kommt dann wieder.


vielleicht hast du ja ein fahrtechnikseminar beobachtet? oder finden "anständige" seminare im verborgenen statt und man kommt dann als perfekter freerider wieder raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (21. September 2010)

2nd_astronaut schrieb:


> oder finden "anständige" seminare im verborgenen statt und man kommt dann als perfekter freerider wieder raus


nein. an der felsenabfahrt reicht es aus, wenn man VR- UND HR-bremse dosiert bedienen kann und ein minimales gleichgewichtsgefühl hat. das lernt man als grundlagen in jedem fahrtechnikseminar. 

ein blockiertes hinterrad allein reicht nicht. leider ist das der fahrstil, der sich dort offenbar in den letzten jahren durchgesetzt hat. so sind sinnlose chickenways in den boden gefurcht worden, die die wenigen anspruchsvollen linien zerschneiden. 

aber erst mal sehen, was die harvester von den trails übrig gelassen haben.


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (21. September 2010)

lowfat schrieb:


> nein. an der felsenabfahrt reicht es aus, wenn man VR- UND HR-bremse dosiert bedienen kann und ein minimales gleichgewichtsgefühl hat. das lernt man als grundlagen in jedem fahrtechnikseminar.


ich bin zwar ein grobmotoriker, aber weiß aus eigener anschauung, dass es anderen auch so geht: nach einem 2-tägigen fahrtechnikseminar (mit 0 vorkenntnissen) konnte ich die felsenabfahrt nicht ohne "rumgeeier" herunterfahren. wenn ich seminarleiter wäre (bin ich natürlich nicht), würde ich meine leute noch nicht mal dahinschicken am 2. tag, weil die hälfte evtl schon beim pfad zur felsenabfahrt hin nach der kleinen stufe in dem loch dahinter verschwinden würde...

aber wie gesagt: ich bin eher grobmotoriker... und ein 3000-fully fehlt mir auch noch 

das ganze geschreibsel eigentlich auch nur, weil ich es etwas seltsam finde, dass man für manche trails anscheinend erst ein vorfahren+prüfung absolvieren muss...


----------



## S*P*J (21. September 2010)

wenn ich nen Fahrtechnikkurs da oben sehe schicke ich sie heim, Basics kann man in weniger sensibelen Gelände üben. Die sollen doch erstmal ordentlich Treppen und Treppensets fahren, bevor sie in den Wald gehen.

Genauso mit Fullface und Safteyjacket anzumaschieren wenn ich Trails fahr...sowas geht nicht! Total lächerlich wenn da jemand mitm HT dann vorbeiballert.


----------



## Mithras (21. September 2010)

Ich bin da nur mitm HT runter  (hab kein Fully)  zwar nich direkt die Felsen aber außen rum ging auch ohne stehendes Rad ...


----------



## Dirtbag (23. September 2010)

Mmmmhmmmm, der verklärende Duft der Selbstbeweihräucherung...


----------



## dreismann (24. September 2010)

Genauso mit Fullface und Safteyjacket anzumaschieren wenn ich Trails fahr...sowas geht nicht! Total lächerlich wenn da jemand mitm HT dann vorbeiballert.

so manch einer fühlt sich da sicherer mit so ner Ausstattung und nem big bike.Viele fahren da eben freier.....vor allem wenns einen schon mal fett zerlegt hat.
So belächeln sollte man diese Leut nicht,find ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (25. September 2010)

lowfat schrieb:


> .* so sind sinnlose chickenways in den boden gefurcht worden, die die wenigen anspruchsvollen linien zerschneiden. *
> 
> aber erst mal sehen, was die harvester von den trails übrig gelassen haben.



kann man gar nicht genug hervor heben 
da gibts mal nen schönen Trail und dann wird jede Kurve kaputt gefahren 

schlimm sind auch die Hinterradversetzer die erst einmal jeden Stein umkreisen


----------



## michaellindner (25. September 2010)

> Genauso mit Fullface und Safteyjacket anzumaschieren wenn ich Trails fahr...sowas geht nicht! Total lächerlich wenn da jemand mitm HT dann vorbeiballert.
> 
> so manch einer fühlt sich da sicherer mit so ner Ausstattung und nem big bike.Viele fahren da eben freier.....vor allem wenns einen schon mal fett zerlegt hat.
> So belächeln sollte man diese Leut nicht,find ich.



Jetzt muss man sich wohl schon überlegen, was man anzieht, damit einen SPJ nicht "heimschickt".

Dieser Thread wird schon wieder lächerlich (wie leider sehr oft, wenn sich manche Leute einschalten).

Gruß
Michel


----------



## oBATMANo (25. September 2010)

Beim SPJ gibt nur nackitsch Fahren Punkte


----------



## dubbel (26. September 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> in 2 wochen sollen die baumfällarbeiten erledigt, und die wege freigeräumt sein.



das war wohl nix: 
baumfällen zwar mehr oder weniger erledigt, aber das freiräumen wird noch wochen dauern.


----------



## player599 (26. September 2010)

na das sind ja suuuper neuigkeiten... hab wahrscheinlich vor monaten noch den letzen tag mit stehenden bäumen erwischt. wie wärs wenn wir mal anrücken und die baumstämme auf unsere art und weise "aufräumen"? da könnten ein paar gute neue lines entstehen.. und wenn die schon so eine gute vorarbeit leisten...


----------



## speedy_j (26. September 2010)

felsenabfahrt geht bis zur sandkurve wieder im race-mode. eine sache muss zwar noch verändert werden aber ein blockiertes hinterrad oder ff+jacke sind nicht erforderlich.


----------



## Mithras (26. September 2010)

nice


----------



## dubbel (26. September 2010)

player599 schrieb:


> wie wärs wenn wir mal anrücken und die baumstämme auf unsere art und weise "aufräumen"? da könnten ein paar gute neue lines entstehen.. und wenn die schon so eine gute vorarbeit leisten...


 
ist sinnlos, so lange die maschinen noch rumfahren und die ganzen neuen sachen durchs rumschleifen / abtransportieren / fahren wieder plattmachen. 
bauen will ich nur da, wo die jungs fertig sind.


----------



## Mithras (26. September 2010)

also bin heut mal rechts neben den Felsentrails den mittlerweile sehr breiten Weg runter, .. die 2 Harvester stehen von den Felsentrails aus gesehen aktuell ganz unten am Schotterweg, kurz vor dem kleinen wurzeligen Stück "rot Punkt" Weg, dass zum Kreuzweiher geht. Ob die oben schon fertig sind .. keine Ahnung... denke die werden da noch ein bissel unterwegs sein ...


----------



## weichling (27. September 2010)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> schlimm sind auch die Hinterradversetzer die erst einmal jeden Stein umkreisen



Die pösen Puben aber auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (28. September 2010)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> schlimm sind auch die Hinterradversetzer die erst einmal jeden Stein umkreisen


----------



## dubbel (1. Oktober 2010)

wie war das nochmal? 
Enduro- Spitzkehr- Hochalpinmongos?


----------



## dubbel (1. Oktober 2010)

p.s. @ lowfat: das mit dem 20 mm-laufrad war leider doch nix.


----------



## lowfat (1. Oktober 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> p.s. @ lowfat: das mit dem 20 mm-laufrad war leider doch nix.



macht nix. ich habe ja eins, das laufradelt. danke für's kellerwühlen.


----------



## Mithras (2. Oktober 2010)

soo grad zurück ausm Reichswald, Felsentrails sind echt wieder sehr nett geworden, auch der kleine Baumstamm mittendrin echt .

Bloß der Weg vor Richtung Waldweg is noch etwas zugemüllt, der kleine Weg der davon links runter abzweigt is noch richtig zu .. aktuell sind auch die Waldautobahnendank Regen und schweren Maschinen ne echte Schlammschlacht..


----------



## lowfat (2. Oktober 2010)

es gibt heute auch einen Artikel dazu in den Erlanger Nachrichten:
http://www.nordbayern.de/region/erlangen/baumfallaktion-ist-nicht-astrein-1.210379
auch andere wundern sich über den Umfang der Fällaktion.


----------



## speedy_j (16. Oktober 2010)

es ist mal wieder vorsicht geboten, denn ein oder mehrere schezkekse legen die baumstämme nun in die wege.
untere felsenabfahrtskurve war ein baustamm quer gelegen, oben war eine kleine rinne zu und weiter richtung pferdegehege lag ein stamm quer über dem weg. ein schelm, wer denkt, dass es zufall war.


----------



## Stylo77 (16. Oktober 2010)

gefährlich gefährlich


----------



## wotan_S_rache (16. Oktober 2010)

am besten man faehrt da nicht mehr hin, am ende hat es noch kies in ner kurve oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (19. Oktober 2010)

wenn man auf den breiten wegen bleibt, wird das beik auch nicht so dreckig.


----------



## Mithras (19. Oktober 2010)

....


----------



## oBATMANo (20. Oktober 2010)

außerdem hat irgend jemand lauter Blätter über die Wege verstreut
da ist man selbst auf den breiten Hauptwegen nicht mehr sicher


----------



## Mithras (20. Oktober 2010)

die Felsentrails waren letztes WE frei und der Weg zurück zur Waldautobahn auch wieder. Weis jemand ob der kleine Trail der da links weg ging auch wieder frei ist?


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (21. Oktober 2010)

> außerdem hat irgend jemand lauter Blätter über die Wege verstreut


so welche http://www.sgg-gmbh.ch/2ee59be3071894d494ebdc7cd3e507cb_Seite 4-2.jpg waren heute @work unterwegs. müsste das forstamt halt mal was gescheites kaufen anstatt diese ganzen harvester + forwarder.


----------



## dubbel (21. Oktober 2010)

Mithras schrieb:


> der kleine Trail der da links weg ging ...


meinst du den, wo der baum steht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (21. Oktober 2010)

50 mach dem du die Trails runter bist, geht/ging links son kleiner Trail rein .. direkt glaub zwischen zwei Bäumen durch... macht ne kleine Rechtskurve über Wurzeln .. und kamst fast genau da raus, wo momentan die Harvester parken .. an ner Wegekreuzung mit nem kleinen Bach ..


----------



## wotan_S_rache (21. Oktober 2010)

2nd_astronaut schrieb:


> so welche http://www.sgg-gmbh.ch/2ee59be3071894d494ebdc7cd3e507cb_Seite 4-2.jpg waren heute @work unterwegs. müsste das forstamt halt mal was gescheites kaufen anstatt diese ganzen harvester + forwarder.



ja und wenn sie die ecke endlich teeren würden, dann wäre das am allerungefährlichsten, man bräucht nicht die sackteuren MTBs zu kaufen und könnte endlich mal gemütlich mit dem RR runterfahren


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (23. Oktober 2010)

> Weis jemand ob der kleine Trail der da links weg ging auch wieder frei ist?


falls noch von interesse: ist frei.


----------



## Mithras (24. Oktober 2010)

Danke, bin gestern auf gut Glück lang, alles schön frei


----------



## dubbel (25. Oktober 2010)

da wo der baum steht?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (25. Oktober 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> da wo der baum steht?



nee, dubbel, glaub n stück links davon


----------



## dubbel (25. Oktober 2010)

meinst du den anderen baum? 
oder diesen einen, den der dingsbums auch mal verwechselt hat?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (25. Oktober 2010)

hmmm ...


----------



## Tom:-) (26. Oktober 2010)

also ich glaub' ja, dass er nicht den baum den der dingsbums neulich schonmal verwechselt hat meint, sondern dieses holzding, des wo jetzt nur noch so knapp 30cm aus'm boden rauslugt. kurz danach kann man links, rechts, mittig, hoch und runter fahren. aber des meint er nämlich garnet, sondern halt des dingsbums, zirka dreißich meter davorhinter. da steht glaubich auch ein baum oder so.


----------



## dubbel (26. Oktober 2010)

das sag ich doch die ganze zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (26. Oktober 2010)

genau das hab ich gemeint


----------



## Ketchyp (29. Oktober 2010)

Argh, nun ist auch der sehr entspannte Ministeineimwegundichendeaneinerbrücke-Trail am Rathsberg platt, bzw der obere Teil, der Untere mit den Wurzeln ist noch intakt. Doppelt so breit ca und schöne Traktorreifenspuren links und rechts.

damnit.


----------

